# معادلات لاغرانج وهاميلتون... وقانون حفظ الطاقة؟



## pic2007 (13 مايو 2011)

*معادلات لاجرانج وهاملتون... وقانون حفظ الطاقة؟*

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستهديه ونشكره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن سيدنا محمدًا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]


السادة الأفاضل
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من المعلوم -انطلاقا من وجهة النظر الرسمية- أن معرفة تطبيق معادلات لاجرانج وهاميلتون تكفي لحل وتوصيف أي أو معظم الأنظمة الميكانيكية التقليدية ومن هنا تكون أهمية دراسة ومعرفة هذه المعادلات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أقصد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل بالفعل أن أي من الصيغتين قادرة بالفعل على وصف و حل أي نظام فيزيائي و تحت أي شروط؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب- و هل يمكن اعتبار أن الصيغتين فعلا متكافئتين؟ (غني عن الذكر أن المقصود بالتكافؤ هنا تكافؤ نواتج حل النظام الفيزيائي بإي من المعادلتين و ليس تكافؤ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] L,H)

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و السؤال الثاني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عن ماذا تعبر كل من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] L, H [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في الصيغتين؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل هناك أكثر من أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] H [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعبر عن طاقة النظام ، أقصد محموع طاقة الحركة و طاقة الوضع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بينما[/FONT][FONT=&quot] L [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعبر عن الفرق بين طاقة الحركة و طاقة الوضع؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فما هي الشروط الأولية لكل صيغة ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الإجابة أن كلتا الصيغتين تفترض التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
* : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشرط و هو أن القوة لا تعتمد على السرعة و الزمن (تعتمد فقط على الموضع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).
 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و السؤال هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ‌[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهل هذين الشرطين من العمومية بحيث يمكن اعتبار أن جل مسائل الفيزياء التقليدية تحققهما ، و من هنا جاءت أهمية معادلات هاملتون و لاجرانج[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب‌[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الأهم هل يتم التحقق من صحة الشرطين عند دراسة أي مسألة؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و السؤال الأخير هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعتمد معادلات لاجرانج على مبدأ تقليل الفعل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
The least action principle 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الذي يعني أنه من بين جميع المسارات التي يمكن للجسم المتحرك أن يسلكها فإن المسار الذي يسلكه الجسم من نقطة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلى نقطة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] b [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو ذلك المسار الذي يجعل تكامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] L [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] b [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صغ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ر ما يمكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بينما تعتمد معادلات هاملتون على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Conservation of energy
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و يعبر عنه بأن تفاضل الطاقة بالنسبة للزمن هو صفر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]‌[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما مفهوم و تفسير كل من المبدأين و كيف أو لماذا تم الافتراض المطلق بصحتيهما؟؟[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]المصدر:*******[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة: أعتذر عن أي نقاش [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبخصوص أي موضوع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وعن عدم تقديم أي رد مهما يكن طبيعته وذلك يستمر الى غاية اشعار آخر وشكرا لكم على تفهمكم.
[/FONT]​


----------



## pic2007 (2 فبراير 2012)

*لابد للحقيقة ان تظهر من جديد ...ليس من وسيلة سوى الدعاء..*



pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الإجابة أن كلتا الصيغتين تفترض التالي[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] * : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشرط و هو أن القوة لا تعتمد على السرعة و الزمن (تعتمد فقط على الموضع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و السؤال هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...


​ 
 في سنة 1847م تم الاعلان عن "اكتشاف" قانون حفظ الطاقة من طرف العالم الاكاديمي والمخترع هيرمان هلمهولتز ورد هذا في البحث المسمى " Uber die Erhaltung der Kraft"، وجدير بالذكر من ان الامبراطور الالماني قام باستقباله وتكريمه شخصيا ومنحه اللقب النبيل "فون" هذا اللقب النبيل، العريق والذي "عادة" لا يمنح في مسائل ذات طابع سياسي او اقتصادي في خطوة رمزية للدلالة على أهمية الاكتشاف البالغة! لم يعد بالامكان التشكيك باهمية اكتشاف الرجل على الأقل هذا في ألمانيا!

هذا القانون والذي شكل فيما بعد حجر الزاوية في بروز هذا الدين العلماني الجديد الذي انتشر بسرعة كعدوى، لقد احتل عقول الباحثين لدرجة لم يعد معها ممكنا أن يتجرأ كائنا من كان حتى على مجرد التساؤل وبالأحرى التشكيك بمصداقية هذا " القانون"!

ومن اللافت للانتباه وجود استثناء لهذا القانون أشار اليه هلمهولتز!!!
ان القوة المغناطيسية تحقق كامل شروط حالة الاستثناء لقانون حفظ الطاقة حسب هلمهولتز حيث انها:
قوة تتعلق بالزمن وبالسرعة كما أنها عمودية على القوة المسببة لها( فعل ورد فعل متعامدان)
وكما يبدو فان الحركة الدائمة هي ممكنة (نظريا على الأقل) بالاعتماد على القوة المغناطيسية
حيث انها تحقق الشروط الثلاثة المطلوبة لحالة "الاستثناء" من "قانون " حفظ الطاقة!!!!!!:73:

لكن الفرحة لم تدم طويلا حيث ان هلمهولتز اعتبر ان القوة المغناطيسية موازية لناقل مستقيم بدل كونها عمودية اي انها لا تحقق الشرط الثالث! لقد رفض نتائج تجارب امبير( والمعروفة منذ 1820م أي قبل عقدين) بقي يجادل وبتأثير منه تم تحييد نتائج تجارب امبير مؤقتا ولاحقا السبب في حذف جزء في غاية الاهمية منها!!
((( لم يتلق هلمهولتز تعليما رسميا في الفيزياء او الرياضيات بل ان التعليم الوحيد الذي تلقاه هو في الطب العسكري!!! ياللمفاجاة! هل يعني هذا ان دوره هنا كان يقتصر على اجراء عملية جراحية سريعة؟ فقط ام ان هناك المزيد؟
هل سنتفاجأ حتما اذا ما علمنا ان السيدان مايكلسون وهيرتز؟ من بين تلاميذ الولي الصالح هلمهولتز
هل هذا مجرد صدفة؟ تجعل الاستاذ يقوم ب"اكتشاف " قانون حفظ الطاقة ويقوم لاحقا مايكلسون ب"حذف" الأثير ويقوم هيرتز ب"التاكيد" على صحة "فرضيات" ماكسويل المزعومة؟ هل هو نوع من تقسيم الأدوار؟ مثلا لنقل بين الاستاذ والطلبة؟ وماذا عن أدوار بقية التلاميذ؟ مجرد اسئلة لأن الصدف تكاثرت وما الذي ترتب على الانسانية جراء هذا العمل؟ )))


وفي المقابل كان غاوس هو أول من انتبه الى أهمية نتائج تجارب امبير حتى انه استخلص من دراستها معادلة عرفت بمعادلة غاوس {كتبت في 1835م ونشرت لاحقا سنة 1865 بفارق 30 سنة هل يمكنكم تخيل ذلك؟ نعم ربما نظرا لأهمية الاكتشاف!!!}
الفيزيائي الوحيد الذي تعرف على أهمية عمل غاوس (بشكل كتابي على الأقل ) هو جميس كلارك ماكسويل المشهور لقد كتب يقول: " لو كانت معادلة غاوس صحيحة، فان بالامكان الحصول على طاقة لانهائية من نظام محدود فيزيائيا":28:


الخلاصة:
في واقع الأمر فان الحديث عن الطاقة المجانية(الحرة) هو حديث طويل جدا متشعب ومتداخل حيث وكما يجب الحديث عن جميع الحاصلين على نوبل وغيرهم من العلماء بطبيعة الحال!
الا انه وللاختصار يمكن القول ان الطاقة المجانية(الحرة) كانت معروفة ومنذ سنة 1820م!!!

ولكم جميعا تحياتي.


----------

